# Lathe crank turner.



## big o (Sep 9, 2020)

Turns lathe spindle,by hand when threading short pieces. Lathe low speed is to fast for me.


----------



## mike44 (Sep 9, 2020)

big o said:


> Turns lathe spindle,by hand when threading short pieces. Lathe low speed is to fast for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made a similar crank when a neighbor asked me to turn a 1/2-20 left hand thread .  If I recall I used a wedge type of anchor bolt for the expanding piece.
This type of bolt is used for anchoring to concrete. First thing I had to do was make a banjo to hold an extra gear so I could turn left hand threads. 
The 20x22 lathe I have does not turn left hand threads without a modification.
The crank was used two or three times and sits in a tool box for now.
mike


----------



## Andrew R Stewart (Sep 9, 2020)

Was this for a bicycle project? That's a common LH pedal thread. Andy


----------



## lustenaderj (Sep 10, 2020)

I made a similar one as well for having better control of where the thread ends - works great.  I make sure to unplug the lathe when using this - you only accidentally leave it in place once before you realize you never want to forget it again.


----------



## big o (Sep 10, 2020)

"L", you might have noticed I was still plugged in. No I didn't turn it on.
          I grew up in Queens.
   big o


----------

